# bulk or cut?



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi I am currently undecided on whether to cut or bulk i am currently 12stone and approx 15% body fat according to online calculators. I have been training on and off for a couple of years half ****d but have been taking it more seriously since the new year. I was wondering if i should get my bodyfat down some more before doing a serious bulk or not. I have been as big as 13 stone 3 in 2011 before i had to have major bowel surgery and shrunk down to a wirey 11 stone. which seriously affected my strength as i could not work out for 6 months and even then to no kind of intensity that i could. My strength is now on par to that before my op but i am a stone lighter. I can gain weight fairly easily for a small framed guy but i am pretty carb sensitive so may not always be the kind of weight i want to put on! Sorry for the essay! What do you guys think?


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any pics buddy? It will help people make a better suggestion as to what to do.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

will sort some out mate


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Get some up and then people can take it from there. It will only be opinions though, don't take it as gospel. You need to do what you feel like you should do


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

If I were you, I'd be looking to lean bulk a bit and then cut mate. That's my opinion though buddy. What are you leaning towards?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd bulk mate..IMO


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I would bulk, but that's personal taste..


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

i want to add more lean body mass so, i suppose you are answering my question in by the way of a lean bulk i will up my calories to 2900 and see how the scales are looking in a weeks time. What body fat % would you guys put me on is 15% ish about right?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

raymondo85 said:


> View attachment 125604


how tall are you mate?


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

5'9.5" i always make the 0.5" count lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I would cut but then I always say that.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

i just feel a bit too skinny id be happy at this body fat % with a bit more muscle on me


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

raymondo85 said:


> i just feel a bit too skinny id be happy at this body fat % with a bit more muscle on me


lean bulk then, its a slow process.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

what kind of gains per week should i be shooting for 0.5lb per week?


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

If you will be using steroids I would bulk if not go for the cut, just my opinion


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Depends what look your after, I certainly wouldn't cut from there though!


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

totally depends on your ideal body! i spent 3 years cuttinnin summer bulking in winter.from a simliar pyhsique to yours maybe slightly fatter .never really got were i wanted.i just felt stockyer in winter and less chubby in summer.untill this year id previously bulked all the way past bein comfortable with my self.then decided im just cutting continually untill i get the look i always wanted.wish id set out from day one to get as lean as possible so im beach body happy then lean bulked.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

your belly buttons big compared to mine.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> your belly buttons big compared to mine.


I havent actually got a belly buttom as such any more lol that's from where i had surgery they took it away from me lol


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nano said:


> If you will be using steroids I would bulk if not go for the cut, just my opinion


nah dont have any plans to go into steroids yet any way


----------

